# string algae



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

Greetings,

I am currently battling the worse case of string algae I have ever seen. The tank is a 54 corner. Specs are as follows: 150w HQI, 100% flourite substrate, RO/DI water, fluval 405 (sponges and Pura Phoslock), stealth heater set to 78 degress, 5lb co2 with blueline regulator set to 2 bubbles per second on a timer with the lights for 10 hours per day. When the lights/co2 cut off, a hydor koralia #1 cuts on. 

In terms of chemistry, everything (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, phosphate, Ph, Kh, Gh) are all at proper ranges. 

I have done planted tanks for over ten years now and have always had success... until now. I have stopped adding any additional ferts (was only adding potassium and excel), and I continue water changes @ 50% per week. 

The bio-load other than plants consists of 1 loach, 12 ottos, 1 SAE, 1 queen arabesque pleco, 1 Peach spot pleco and 1 pittbull pleco. 

I am almost positive that the algae is a string algae. It is bright green and about 3 inches in length. It attaches itself to the plants only. Any suggestions on how to get rid of this stuff? 

-Andrew


----------



## Gbbudd (Apr 25, 2007)

Keep the co2 running for 24/7 algae loves fluctuaion of c02. and do't stop the flurish excell i have seen many posts saying it can help to kill hair algae. One person said he used a syringe with florish and add hisdaily dose to effected spots andthe hair turned brown/ orange and died. Bloom maybe to phosphates many water companies add it in purification process.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

I suggest reading this post and following Tom Barr's guidelines/instructions.

There is no place for anything that has a name like "Phoslock" in a planted aquarium. Excess nutrients do not cause algae.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

actually Pura Phoslock is good for temporary application
to get run away phosphates under control, but I would
not leave it in your filter long term. I know all you gurus
keep saying excess macro's don't cause algae, but few
really believes that, and would rather keep their macros
down to more moderate levels if they can.

Andrew, string algae is one of the few that fish like to eat.
maybe adding an SAE, Flag, Black Molly, Rosy Barb would help.

if you do a title search for string algae, others suggest 
water quality and lighting changes you could explore.
the few times I saw string algae, my SAE & Flag took
care of it before it got out of hand.


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

From wikipedia on *Trisodium Phosphate*:


> Similar chemicals were once common in laundry and dishwashing detergents, but the phosphate, being a fertilizer, would cause algal blooms in the bodies of water that the drains led to. In the early 1970s the use of phosphate-containing products was limited. Now products sold as TSP Substitute, containing 80–90% sodium carbonate, are promoted as a direct substitute.


I'm not sure rather phosphate is correct root cause or not but I'm sure that's where the idea of phosphate causing algae comes from.


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

Won't running the co2 24/7 suffocate the fish during the night as the plants respire the co2?


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

Thank you for suggesting I read the thread bu Tom Barr. I found it quite informative and will consider using his method in the upcoming days.


----------



## Andrewtfw (Dec 30, 2006)

GBUDD,

Thanks for the info. I have my own 60gpd RO/DI unit, so I am not worried about addatives. ALl membranes/filters are relatively new.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

kornphlake said:


> From wikipedia on *Trisodium Phosphate*:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure rather phosphate is correct root cause or not but I'm sure that's where the idea of phosphate causing algae comes from.


Actually Tom Barr once quoted the person who supposedly started the whole phosphate scare back in the 70's or something like that. But he has proven that phosphate alone, in an otherwise good setup, will not cause algae. Yes, phosphate is a nutrient, and algae use much the same nutrients as plants, light, co2, etc. In a non planted tank it would be beneficial to fight algae by keeping nutrients, including phosphate, low to non-existent, but this is not what we are talking about.


----------

